# Question about NYU Tisch creative submission - will you watch my film?



## annamcdonnell (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi! I am a high school senior and I am applying to a film production major at schools like NYU, Loyola Marymount, UCLA... etc. I am totally lost, I've never known anyone to go to film school in my small community and my counselors are no help in this field either haha! I made a film this summer and I am wondering if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look at it for me? It's only 2 minutes long, and I'm wondering if that is too short, especially for NYU? I have time to make another one if need be but I'm wondering if my time would be better spent on the short story, other writing pieces? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2020)

annamcdonnell said:


> I made a film this summer and I am wondering if anyone wouldn't mind taking a look at it for me? It's only 2 minutes long, and I'm wondering if that is too short, especially for NYU? I have time to make another one if need be but I'm wondering if my time would be better spent on the short story, other writing pieces? Can anyone help me out?


Sure we'll take a look!  Post it below.

What's the exact prompt in the application?


----------



## annamcdonnell (Oct 4, 2020)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/19alzeOAnKUYRoBuI1vwH0WZZxiyayPOw/view?usp=sharing

Thank you so so much, I am totally lost in this process haha! This is the just the creative submission. So for most of my schools, its a video up to 5 minutes in length produced entirely by you


----------



## Chris W (Oct 4, 2020)

annamcdonnell said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/19alzeOAnKUYRoBuI1vwH0WZZxiyayPOw/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you so so much, I am totally lost in this process haha! This is the just the creative submission. So for most of my schools, its a video up to 5 minutes in length produced entirely by you


I liked it! It was nicely shot and put together. I think it would suffice as a submission.

But my one critique would be that it's more of an inner monologue narrative and not a clear scene or scenes with a beginning, middle, and end. I'm not sure if that's what they're looking for though and it's always good to get your creative juices flowing and work on your storytelling chops by shooting new things if you want... but the film is good.

However the most important thing in applications to film school I believe is the personal statement. Schools are looking for potential and it is rare that a portfolio is the reason someone is accepted according to our interview with USC admissions:



> *In your opinion, what are the most important things to focus on in an application to SCA? Is there any aspect that kind of weighs a little bit more than other components?*
> 
> Yes, there is. Your personal statement is the equalizer. If everything else is great and [the personal statement] is bad, it doesn't mean you're going to stay out . . . We're not supposed to look at it like it's weighted more than everything else, but if it's done really well we're not going to be able to leave that application alone.
> 
> ...
















 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## annamcdonnell (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you so much! This helps a ton, what a great website. I am so glad I stumbled upon it.


----------



## Anshul_96 (Oct 9, 2020)

annamcdonnell said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/19alzeOAnKUYRoBuI1vwH0WZZxiyayPOw/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Thank you so so much, I am totally lost in this process haha! This is the just the creative submission. So for most of my schools, its a video up to 5 minutes in length produced entirely by you


This was beautiful. I am also applying as an International student. Want to connect on Instagram?


----------



## annamcdonnell (Oct 9, 2020)

Anshul_96 said:


> This was beautiful. I am also applying as an International student. Want to connect on Instagram?


 Yes! My user name is annamcdonnell_


----------



## Anshul_96 (Oct 10, 2020)

I sent a follow request 
@anshul_shankhdhar


----------

